# 1985 300ZX FOR SALE!



## candiescomeback (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a 1985 Nissan 300ZX that needs to be sold ASAP! Everything is original in the car, a/c works, heater works, original radio (although the antenna isn't hooked up), the car still even has it's original rims. It is dark blue with a silver stripe from front to back over the hood, roof, and hatch. This car is the V-6 non turbo, 2+2 model. BUT! and yes there is a but, the transmission is going out! If you are anyone you know would be interested PLEASE contact me via, here, 

aim: candiescomeback 
yahoo: teenytinytictac 
email: [email protected] 

I will have pictures upon request. Serious offers only please!

Please help me sell this car! 

~Mercedes


----------

